# Insurance on Amazon Flex



## 1234b (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi guys I recently started the amazon flex delivery. Actually on my first day of delivery i had accident and i had to claim through Zurich. I did speak to the Zurich insurance they will fix the car. 

But my question is did i had to tell my own insurance that i was doing the delivery job? I only thought about it once accident occured. I have not yet spoken to my insurance.

Please suggest me what to do please


----------



## SpaceWheels (Nov 5, 2017)

Hey,

Did they ask? 

They might cancel you. But maybe not. But just out of an accident isn’t the best time to be canceled I wouldn’t think. 

How did Amazon feel? Did they cancel you? 

Was the accident your fault?


----------

